
Ask HN: Do you create flow diagrams to map out program logic for features? - vanilla-almond
I have done so in the past and have always found it helpful. Do others do this? I am interested to know if it a widespread practice.
======
laurentl
I will usually doodle a diagram flow of the expected process or customer
interaction. Sometimes it translates directly into program logic, sometimes
not so much.

Slightly different but I like to reason in states and will often draw up
cellular automata to represent the different states of the system and how to
move from one to another.

------
rumanator
I've used UML activity diagrams on a project to document how some high level
aspects of a REST API were expected to work, but mostly I've been using
sequence and communication diagrams for the same effect.

